# Contura Rocker Switch Wiring



## pletzy (Apr 20, 2014)

hey folks... I'm at the wiring stage of my build. I thought I did all the research, but i'm second guessing myself. Please have a look at my diagram for wiring the poles of my contura rocker switches. I have a bunch of switches, but only put 3 on for simplicity. All are illuminated, so my biggest concern is with the ground pole for the light. There is one on/off/on for the nav lights and the rest are on/off.
First diagram is how it shows to wire the illuminated on/off switches (borrowed from the manufacturer):

Second is the illuminated on/off/on wiring diagram (again, borrowed from the manufacturer):

So here is how I interpret this (you'll have to zoom):
I think I have the on/off (A & B) ones figured out, but the on/off/on (C) i'm not 100% sure. **Also, the illumintated switches each have a ground pole for the light on the switch (7). Can I link all three grounds (7A, 7B, 7C) to the ground returning to the negative buss (5C)? If I have this entirely wrong, please let me down easy.... THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!!!


----------



## Rat (Apr 21, 2014)

C is wrong. The only negative you need is for the LED; all others should be hot (from a battery or jumper) or a switch leg. 

You are trying to do nav and anchor yes? Switch up Anchor, Switch down Anchor and Nav? If so, wire it like this:







Terminals 1 and 3 are jumpered together and then you have one wire running to the Anchor light; from Terminal 6 one wire runs to the bow lights. Each light has a negative wire running back to the battery; not the switch.


----------



## pletzy (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for your help, Rat! I have re-drawn the diagram for C, but it is incomplete as I am unsure what connects terminals C4 & C5. Could you be a bit more specific if the diagram is incorrect (ie C1 is jumpered to C3). Thanks again... I'd be lost without this site!


----------



## Rat (Apr 21, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349536#p349536 said:


> pletzy » Today, 13:31[/url]"]Thanks for your help, Rat! I have re-drawn the diagram for C, but it is incomplete as I am unsure what connects terminals C4 & C5. Could you be a bit more specific if the diagram is incorrect (ie C1 is jumpered to C3). Thanks again... I'd be lost without this site!



Jumper C2 to C5 and you are done. Nothing goes on C4 unless you have something you want to run with the anchor light (maybe a fishing light?); otherwise it isn't used. 

That's how I had mine before I changed to individual switches. I could have the switch in the up position (on) and have my fishing light on and I had the anchor light either plugged into the socket or not. Then when in the down (on) position both the navigation and anchor light are on. This way I could control three things from one switch and the anchor light was either plugged in the socket (when I was moving) or not (when I was anchored up fishing). I use lanterns so I don't use my anchor light while anchored and fishing.


----------

